# Denon DCT1000r



## Rocketjones (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm the original owner. Bought in 1996 and used it until 2000 when I enlisted in the army. Let my little brother install it in his truck and he beat the snot out of it. It's been in storage since 2004. The face plate still lit up before I put it in storage. Any ideas who does repairs?


----------

